# Fix a flat



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Any where except Walmart ...definately have a tyre shop look at the tyre for proper attention ...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You still need to get your tire repaired. Consider the fix-a-flat to be a bandaid on an open wound that won't heal itself.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

thanks, I'll have some look at it tomorrow


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If your talking about the inflation kit that comes with some models of cruze, its says in a giant yellow sticker to only to run 50mph with it in the tire as well. 

The reason I know this, the last 30 days I've started to have a slow leak from one of my tires(about 3PSI a day). I've put in about 1700 miles since this started, I just use the inflation kit pump with the flix-a-flat goo bypassed about twice a week to air things up. 

I plan to get new tires soon so don't want to repair the tire. I also have a full size spare if I ever had to use it, up until the past few days its been so cold here I haven't wanted to spend 10 minutes in the cold changing to my spare.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I got my replacement from the dealer. You should be able to negotiate with them on price to get the same price as the online dealers sell it for.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Dealer pulled a screw out of the trier and made a permanent patch this AM. Still considering options to replace the sealant. Glad to know the process works.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

mkohan said:


> Dealer pulled a screw out of the trier and made a permanent patch this AM. Still considering options to replace the sealant. Glad to know the process works.


As long as it is in the tread yo are good to go with liquid sealant and a compressor. Sidewall damage will still leave you stranded, unfortunately.

A LOT of off road race teams run SLIME in their tires to seal any punctures that may happen while they are racing before the tire looses all the air. I used it in one of my 37-inch Wrangler MT/R's on my Silverado 2500 HD when I came outside one day and found the tire completely deflated and a rather large hole in the tread area. Worked great with no leaks, I filled it, inflated it then drove around and it doesn't leak anymore!!! The tread is close enough to needing replacing that I am not bothering with a patch, especially since I run a set of KMC Enduro true beadlock wheels and 36-bolts take a long time to R&R to change/repair the tire...


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I would get it looked at, by Walmart. If it's fixable, only $10. If it's not, cheapest price o tires.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I got my replacement tire sealant at Amazon.com: GENERAL MOTORS 22732105 CONTAINERTIRE SEALANT SOL: Automotive.


----------

